# PM surventille et s'étain



## Daft33Punk (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur macgen et mon premier post et:
"Je viens de démonter mon PM G5 Bi 1,8 et au redémarrage "A380" avec la fiabilité de "MS Vista":mouais:
(entre parenthèse: ventilos a 20 000 rpm et se met en "veille" au bout de 10 secondes.)
D'après ce que je sait il faut un CD de recalibrage des ventilos.

Mercis de votre attention...D33P


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juin 2011)

Tu as demonté quoi dedans ? Ça peut également être l'alimentation. La petite lumière blanche s'allume ? S'eteint ? Clignote ?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (21 Juin 2011)

Daft33Punk a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur macgen et mon premier post et:
> "Je viens de démonter mon PM G5 Bi 1,8 et au redémarrage "A380" avec la fiabilité de "MS Vista":mouais:
> (entre parenthèse: ventilos a 20 000 rpm et se met en "veille" au bout de 10 secondes.)
> D'après ce que je sait il faut un CD de recalibrage des ventilos.
> ...



Essaye peut être déjà de passer le CD HTK (CD de maintenance livré avec ta machine).
Il semblerait qu'il soit en mesure de régler certains problèmes de sonde thermique, peut être pas dans ton cas mais tente toujours !


----------



## Daft33Punk (21 Juin 2011)

Salutation à vous iMacounet et GraphiqueDesign, j'ai tout démonté (CM, PSU, CPU GPU, DVD, HDD, Ventilos...) et ca démarre normalement juste avec les ventilos a donf et arriver sur mon bureau max 5 secondes avant qui se mette en veille et ce comme un cercle vicieux. Et pour le CD HTK, vus que j'ai récup le PowerMac au boulot de ma mère j'ai ni les DVD 10.4, ni les autres CD/DVD. Mais je vais essayer d'explorer ces pistes et mercis.  

Edit: J'ai pas inversé les CPU et remis comme il faut la Ram.

D33P


----------



## didgar (21 Juin 2011)

Salut !

Je viens de t'envoyer un MP !

A+

Didier


----------



## Daft33Punk (22 Juin 2011)

Bon le DVD ne boot pas et meme avec C enfoncé!!!


----------



## Daft33Punk (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour j'ai fait l'AHT et résultat 

-2STH/1/3:CPU B AD7417 AD1  >>> Sonde thermique du CPU B Hors Servise   
-post/3072/0 

Vos conclusions!!!

D33P

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h48 ----------

Au fait personne n'à de DVD de 10.5?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿


----------



## ntx (26 Juin 2011)

Daft33Punk a dit:


> -2STH/1/3:CPU B AD7417 AD1  >>> Sonde thermique du CPU B Hors Servise
> -post/3072/0
> 
> Vos conclusions!!!


Come la sonde est morte, les ventilos ne démarrent pas, le Mac surchauffe et s'éteint. C'est de cette façon dont il se protège d'une destruction imminente.

Je ne sais pas si la sonde se change (Google est ton ami) mais tu peux déjà essayer de remettre de la pâte thermique en espérant que le diagnostic des AHT soient un peu trop pessimiste.


----------



## didgar (26 Juin 2011)

Salut !



Daft33Punk a dit:


> Vos conclusions!!!



Va voir dans ce que je vends sur eBay ... il y a une paire de proc qui doivent monter sur ta machine et qui tourneront à 1.8Ghz puisque ton bus est à 900 Mhz. Je ne suis pas certain qu'ils fonctionnent tous les deux d'où le prix plutôt faible ...

A+

Didier


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (26 Juin 2011)

Daft33Punk a dit:


> 2STH/1/3:CPU B AD7417 AD1  >>> Sonde thermique du CPU B Hors Servise



Attend attend !
Qui te dit que la sonde est naze et pas simplement déréglée ?
Sur mon PMG5, le programme de maintenance m'a trouvé le problème suivant : *2 STH/1/3: DRIVE BAY*
Mais visiblement, il a réussi à me remettre la machine en route car il semble savoir régler ce genre de problème. Es-tu sûr que le code d'erreur confirme que la sonde est naze ?

Tu dis avoir totalement démonté ta machine, n'as-tu pas simplement déréglé le binz ?
On trouverait sur le web un kit de réglage des sondes mais personnellement je ne sais pas où.


----------



## Daft33Punk (27 Juin 2011)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Attend attend !
> Qui te dit que la sonde est naze et pas simplement déréglée ?


J'ai dis HS pour dire quelle avait juste un problème. Après quoi???

Mais sinon je vais essayer de faire la bonne version de l'ASD

D33P


----------



## Daft33Punk (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour tout le mode, bon d'apres l'ASD sonde thermique capute:mouais: ("TEST FAILED")
Et est ce que c'est un problème HARDw ou SOFTw et est ce que la calibration peut le résoudre ???
Je vais la tenter mais bon je vais pas non plus le détruire pas ce que l' ASD, AHT et autre c'est de l'allemand pour moi (j'y comprend que 50%)

D33P

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------

-Bon bé je n'ai rien à dire pour ma defense.
-Le juré vous condanne a remplacé les 2 cpu.
-Les preuves:

ERROR CPU0-

Replace Processor CPU1.

ERROR CPU1-

Replace Processor CPU1.

Un peut bizard ce double "Replace Processor CPU1."


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juillet 2011)

Tu as un processeur hors service. Mais je trouvé également bizarre que ce soir "Processeur 1" en double ... Peut être le deuxième est auss HS ?

Enfin, ton PowerMac est en panne pour l'instant...


----------

